# I Think One Of My Guys Is Dying



## Cantcatchme

So my boys are about 9 years old now and there are 4 left from the original 6 that my friend had - he died about 2 years ago and I adopted them. One died about 6 months ago, not sure what happened, came home from work and 1/2 of him was there. Anyways yesterday I noticed that one of them was laying on his side on the bottom of the tank and he is black. I didn't think he would be alive this morning, or evening but hes still laying on the bottom, gils barely moving.

I have no clue what to do. Should I take him out? Is there a humane way to send him on his way? I'm pretty sure he won't survive, and I just don't want the others getting sick from him. Please help.


----------



## scent troll

man im so sorry to hear that








i know that pain. if you feel like trying to rehab him the best thing you could do is keep him isolated. but im not sure what all is wrong so im not sure what advice to give you. wait for some others to add some input who are more experienced with sick p's. as far as putting him outta his misery ive heard a few things over the years, all debatable. if i was you...just try to hope for the best. let nature take its course....keep us updated in the mean time.


----------



## Da' Manster!

First of all, what are your water parameters?...possible high ammonia spike?...we need more info before we can even guess...anyhow, the others will more than likely finish him off since pygos are notorious for getting rid of the weak link.


----------



## Trigga

If hes really as old as you say it could possibly just be natural life, let the others eat him up or if you want just take him out and dump him in a tub of olive oil


----------



## Cantcatchme

I just tested the water. Ammonia is around 6ppm and nitrate is around 40ppm. I know these are both a bit high but the nitrates are usually above 20 with no issues.

Edit - I don't think they will eat him for now, I just fed them a lot of tilapia yesterday in hopes that they wouldn't eat him.


----------



## Cantcatchme

Ocellatus2000 said:


> if you feel like trying to rehab him the best thing you could do is keep him isolated.


I can't isolate him, its my only tank.


----------



## Trigga

ammonia 6ppm? waterchange time man, i would do at least 50% slowly over the course of a few days get in the substrate and get rid of any excess waste in the tank.

you might slip up and lose the whole group


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, I kind of figured it was a high ammonia spike...like trigga said, I would about 20% water changes every other day until you hit the 60% mark (third water change) and then re-test...it's a wonder you haven't lost any more fish...but good luck and keep us informed!...


----------



## Cantcatchme

Thanks for the advise. I changed out ~ 20 gal tonight from the 120. Ill repeat again tomorrow and keep you posted. Hope I can save this guy.....


----------



## scent troll

good luck man...i know its a heartbreaker when piranha die off or get sickly like that. sometimes against all the good practices u do youll still loose em. just do what you can and hope for the best. ill check back tomorrow for updates.


----------



## Trigga

Cantcatchme said:


> Thanks for the advise. I changed out ~ 20 gal tonight from the 120. Ill repeat again tomorrow and keep you posted. Hope I can save this guy.....


evenmore than just the water man make sure u get as much solid waste out as possible.. if you got a gravel cleaner or something that would be ideal


----------



## Cantcatchme

Well, he passed last night, it sucks. I feel responsible because the water was fucked... The ammonia is still super high 60-80 after two water changes. Is there anything else I can do? It looks like to substrate (sand) doesn't have anything in it that I can see. One of the other guys has some big white spots on him now and I'm worried I may loose them all.


----------



## Da' Manster!

what kind of filtration are you running?!...if the ammonia is still that high it has to be lack of filtration to handle the bioload or leftover waste and food particles...or maybe the tank was never fully cycled...







...the numbers don't just shoot up for no good reason...something is amiss.


----------



## Cantcatchme

Da said:


> what kind of filtration are you running?!...if the ammonia is still that high it has to be lack of filtration to handle the bioload or leftover waste and food particles...or maybe the tank was never fully cycled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the numbers don't just shoot up for no good reason...something is amiss.


I'm running a FX5 and they have been in there for a year and a half or more. I would add more bio media if the nitrate level wasn't so high already.


----------



## Trigga

Do a really big water change (60-75%) and if you can add some cheap live plants in there to soak up the nitrates do that... its possible that some toxins built up in the sand and totally effed up ur water chemistry..

this sucks man i feel your pain right now hopefully u can save the rest of em


----------



## Cantcatchme

Just to update, this morning I removed about 60% of the water and put new water in, just tested and ammonia level is still very high..... not sure what else I can do...... keep changing the water out? Its been a while since I replaced the floss in the filter, I guess I could try that..


----------



## Trigga

At this point i dont even know if water changes will help but it definetely wont hurt just keep doing daily water changes, try and get some water plants

what kind of filter do you have? i cant see it being the cause unless there is a huge piece of dead fish or something rotting in there.


----------



## Cantcatchme

The filter is a Fluval FX5, never had any issues with it. I cleaned it anyways and Ill do another water change out tomorrow. Should I continue to do 60%+ or more like 20% now?


----------



## Da' Manster!

I would do about 20% every other day!...the numbers should adjust accordingly!...


----------



## Cantcatchme

Thank you again to those who replied. Just to update, I did a 20% water change again yesterday (did the last on on Friday, then again yesterday)and still no change in the parameters - the nitrates may have went down a bit but the ammonia is still very high and may be closer to 80ppm now - its hard to tell on the water reader thing I have. Fish are starting to turn black. I am running out of time..... any suggestions on a gravel cleaner that Trigga recommended using? Ill stop by the aquarium store today and try to buy some plants. How many should I buy for a 120 gal tank? Any specific types of plants to buy?


----------



## Marshall1391

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=water+hoovers+aquariums&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#sclient=tablet-gws&client=safari&hl=en&tbm=shop&q=gravel+cleaners&oq=gravel+cleaners&gs_l=tablet-gws.3...33435.38154.2.38664.16.14.0.0.0.1.781.781.6-1.1.0....0...1c.1.19.tablet-gws-psy.ypEMlrudcCY&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.48705608,d.cGE&fp=aca7bca9d083514d&biw=1024&bih=672

Use the link, I have one that's similar to the aqua gravel cleaner xl, hope it helps, hope they're all ok still!

It works off of syphoning it, easy to get started, get that round the gravel, you'll see tonnes of sh*t coming out of them, best to put a sock on the end of the tube and syphon the water straight back into your tank, unless your changing the water, in which case, straight into a bucket..

Marshall.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I've been helping "cantcatchme" via PM!...everything was going well and good as of last night!...







...Hope the end results are good news!...


----------



## Marshall1391

Ahh roger dodger sir!


----------



## Marshall1391

Any news on causes and solutions? Just incase I get some sh*t like this happen?


----------



## Ahmed

Did you try adding bacteria to the tank? You can get those in containers. I would presume they would starts colonizing faster and feed off the ammonia


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ahmed said:


> Did you try adding bacteria to the tank? You can get those in containers. I would presume they would starts colonizing faster and feed off the ammonia


I suggested that to him Ahmed!...


----------

